# Teenage Alien Ninja Turtles!?!?!?!?



## TheDivineWing22 (Mar 19, 2012)

How could Michael Bay do this? 

The turtles are ALIENS??? I already hated Michael Bay, but this is just taking things to a new extreme. He already screwed up Transformers.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 19, 2012)

He's got a vendetta against 80s cartoons, he said so.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 19, 2012)

This blows! ahahhaha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 19, 2012)

The hell...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 19, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> He's got a vendetta against 80s cartoons, he said so.


Link to a quote or interview please?

Not that I'm doubting you, I just wanted to read it.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 19, 2012)

I dunno... I think that the original origin story really didn't need to be fixed, unless Michael Bay thinks that the mutagen exposure thing smacks of an environmentalist allegory that will alienate the middle-America demographic.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 19, 2012)

This is very very wrong. 

EDIT: Yes I'm aware of their more dark violent comic origins of the Turtles, but I was raised with 80s cartoons so I'm drawing the line with Michael Bay's abomination.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not seeing this. I'll stick to the originals, thanks.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 20, 2012)

He should be arrested for raping my childhood.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yeah, I'm not seeing this. I'll stick to the originals, thanks.



i second, third, fourth, and infinity this

i like the original ninja turtles
i think i still have a couple of the older episodes on VHS (yes, ancient technology these days) as well as a set of ninja turtles window shades

guess Mr. Bay has given me another reason as to why i don't watch a lot of movies this generation

and so help me if he tries this with any of the other classic 'toons like Thundercats, Swat Kats, Earthworm Jim, He-Man, and a lot of others i cant think of at the moment


----------



## petereanima (Mar 20, 2012)

If I should ever meet Michael Bay in person, I will punch him in his face. With a sledgehammer.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 20, 2012)

This is fucked up. I mean what the Hell, why rape TMNT like this. Just create a whole new spin off or make them from another dimension or such, but don't do away with the ooze dude !! WTF


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 20, 2012)

You do NOT fuck with the TMNT storyline. You just don't.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2012)

Michael Bay Signs $50M Deal To Fuck Up 'ThunderCats' | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Gold.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Mar 21, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> and so help me if he tries this with any of the other classic 'toons like Thundercats, Swat Kats, Earthworm Jim, He-Man, and a lot of others i cant think of at the moment




Oh man swat kats, I used to love that show. And how can you totally change how the turtles began.


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2012)

The thing that annoys me the most is that IDW's newest launch of TMNT re-wrote their origins (it's VERY realistic and plausible) and instead of adapting that, he chose ALIENS? C'mon.

Here's the new story for anyone who's curious :



Spoiler



Splinter was the father of the four turtles and they all lived in feudal Japan, along with Oroku Saki who was the head of an opposing clan. Oroku Saki wanted Splinter's wife and one day tried to take his wife but she refused so he killed her, and following that the two clans went to war where they died. Following this, they were re-incarnated to their respective animal forms, the four sons as turtles and Splinter as the leader rat, and they were lab experiments under Professor Stockman where April O'Neill was an intern vs. a reporter. Casey Jones still retains his role as a vigilante, although he's in high school I believe, Krang is a General from outer space who operates a private security form as it's shadowed figure head and it's really a quite genius cover. The Foot soldiers are a gang in New York and are based on the old clan from Japan hence why Shredder is leading them in his re-incarnation.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 22, 2012)

i hate the idea. on the other hand i gotta give props to michael bay. hes not stupid. he knows what to say to get EVERYONE talking about his movies.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 22, 2012)

honestly, if i co-created something that a lot of people enjoyed through the 80s and 90s, and got a call from someone wanting to "recreate" the series with a few (bone breaking) twists. then my gut feeling would tell me just to walk out the door and never look back

TMNT Co-Creator Kevin Eastman On Board With Michael Bay's Version Of The Turtles - movies Entertainment News
TMNT Co-Creator Peter Laird Agrees With Michael Bay About 'Alien Turtles' - movies Entertainment News


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2012)

Eastman...NO


----------



## ilyti (Mar 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> Here's the new story for anyone who's curious :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> Eastman...NO


D:


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2012)

Again, I'm probably mixing up minor details in it but that's how it goes. The new comic is fantastic and I'm enjoying the shit out of it so


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

apparently Mr. Bay heard what we had to say about his take on TMNT, but heres his response

Michael Bay Responds to TMNT Fan Outrage Over Title Change - CinemaBlend.com


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 27, 2012)

LEAVE MAH TOYTULS ALONE!!!!

i could use that 'leave britney alone' thing all over again...


----------



## flint757 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I heard about that awhile ago. I wish he'd go to rotten tomatoes and see how bad all of his movies are rated and take a hint that he sucks...doesn't help that the masses would see a dog shit on screen though.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 29, 2012)

Michael Bay just doesn't know when to quit I guess. I'll stick to the originals because we all know the kind of crap this guy comes out with.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 29, 2012)

areyna21 said:


> Michael Bay just doesn't know when to quit I guess. I'll stick to the originals because we all know the kind of crap this guy comes out with.



You'd think a director would feel cheesy constantly doing remakes and receiving bad ratings


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 29, 2012)

I dislike Michael Bay, but other than hardcore fanboys, who _doesn't_ like his movies? This TMNT movie sounds atrocious, but I bet a lot of people will still see it, and worse yet, like it.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I dislike Michael Bay, but other than hardcore fanboys, who _doesn't_ like his movies? This TMNT movie sounds atrocious, but I bet a lot of people will still see it, and worse yet, like it.



Yes they will probably eat it right the fuck up and he will probably turn a huge profit. I guess he doesn't care about the bad ratings as long as he can keep making money.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 29, 2012)

areyna21 said:


> Yes they will probably eat it right the fuck up and he will probably turn a huge profit. I guess he doesn't care about the bad ratings as long as he can keep making money.



I prefer rich people who get so rich (like he probably already is) they become major hipsters in their industry. For instance that Lou Reed Metallica album was terrible, but they did it anyways. He is still concerned it seems with just getting richer and richer. I don't get it there comes a point when the amount of money you have as an individual is useless....


----------



## ilyti (Mar 30, 2012)

Did anyone actually see the last TMNT movie trying to reboot the franchise? I refused, because I didn't want my childhood ruined. As I refuse with this one, even if Michael Bay wasn't involved. I have the first (and only real) TMNT movie on dvd, because there is no rap better than the following:


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Apr 13, 2012)

Micheal bay Shouldn't be allowed to make films ....
sure he can make a bad ass action scene , but he ruins everything else...


----------



## flint757 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> Micheal bay Shouldn't be allowed to make films ....
> sure he can make a bad ass action scene , but he ruins everything else...



A cracked article sums it up, just because it is an action film doesn't mean it should lack a plot or character development. Which are the 2 things almost every film he has done suffers from.


----------



## Edika (Apr 13, 2012)

Why didn't he choose vampires? They're the rage the last 2,3,4 years. Why not then Teenage Vampire Ninja Turtles?
If he directs this movie like he did transformers then there will be no problem since the turtles will get less screen time than all the other less relevant characters!

Yes Michael Bay sucks!


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see some slow motion close-ups of a turtle leg.

And in 3D! Woo!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I can't wait to see some slow motion close-ups of a turtle leg.
> 
> And in 3D! Woo!


----------



## Jesse7 (Apr 19, 2012)

mother fuckers ruining my childhood with all these re-makes. 

If they fuck with biker mice from mars heads are gonna roll!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 19, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Did anyone actually see the last TMNT movie trying to reboot the franchise? I refused, because I didn't want my childhood ruined. As I refuse with this one, even if Michael Bay wasn't involved. I have the first (and only real) TMNT movie on dvd, because there is no rap better than the following:



the new one... TMNT? was a bit of a kids movie. but it actually wasn't bad at all. as a lifelong Turtles fan I felt it did the chars justice better than pretty much anything else they've done in the last couple decades

but man. the first Turtles movie was awesome, almost the best possible turtles movie.. I still watch it once every few months. so well done! the second one sucked, third one was absolutely terrible.. my mom used to run a daycare out of our house, and the only one we got to watch on a regular basis was the third one because the first was so dark and violent haha


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 19, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Did anyone actually see the last TMNT movie trying to reboot the franchise? I refused, because I didn't want my childhood ruined. As I refuse with this one, even if Michael Bay wasn't involved. I have the first (and only real) TMNT movie on dvd, because there is no rap better than the following:




If you haven't seen the recent animated TMNT film you're missing out as it's much better than expected and has more in common with the original movie/comics than you might think. 
I've always felt that like a lot of comic book movies of that era the original TMNT owes a lot to Tim Burton's 1st Batman movie and is very underated as it still stands up against most modern movies (I'd take it over most of Marvel's!) but this is the best piece of music on the soundtrack though.......


----------



## ilyti (Apr 20, 2012)

I just can't accept that animation style. They don't need to have eyes like this, or such huge chests:





I prefer to think of the Turtles as goofy, eating pizza and laughing at the end of every episode.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 20, 2012)

BUMP from beyond the grave

We can lock this thread up now, because the Ninja Turtles movie has been locked up as well

Paramount Shuts Down 'Ninja Turtles' Reboot; Release Date Pushed (Exclusive) - The Hollywood Reporter

New "Ninja Turtles" Movie Cancelled?


----------



## Michael T (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Best news I heard in a long time.
amen


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2012)

Jesse7 said:


> mother fuckers ruining my childhood with all these re-makes.
> 
> If they fuck with biker mice from mars heads are gonna roll!!!!



i'm pretty sure bay is going to do a remake of biker mice from mars called "mutant motorcycle rodents".


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 20, 2012)

is it cancelled for sure? i read somewhere else it was just pushed back to 2014. they blamed it on a weak script.

also TMNT is really awesome except for the last act . Its not a reboot either its canononiconimimcal to the first 3 movies.


----------



## nangillala (Jun 21, 2012)

I just talked about comics that need new movies with my girlfriend yesterday and TMNT was the first thing that came to mind. The original movie is just awesome, I'm really happy this alien-shit is canceled but I hope someone else gives it a (good) try.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 31, 2012)

Another absymal bump
I'm sorry about bringing up such shitty news
I'm sure some of you guys heard about bits of the new TMNT script being thrown around all over the interwebs

Bad Buzz on Bay's Ninja Turtles Script - IGN

Apparently a lot of people are pretty pissed about it, and one of those people happens to be one of the co-creators of the original Turtles: Peter Laird
And of course, Bay has to come out and try to do some damage control

Bay Responds to Reviews of Ninja Turtles Script - IGN

Sorry Bay, no matter what you do, I'm still not gonna see this film


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2012)

If it's cancelled then why does it matter? Last I heard it's still in the big "we're not doing this" bin.


----------



## Severance (Aug 31, 2012)

Lets all just know that know TMNT movie will be as good as the first... ever.


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2012)

Severance said:


> Lets all just know that know TMNT movie will be as good as the first... ever.



Yeah, there was one, it was called TMNT II


----------



## sakeido (Aug 31, 2012)

no way man TMNT2 was great when I was a little kid but watching it now good GOD it sucks SO BAD 

the first TMNT is still one of the very best comic book movies ever imo, like top 5 good. up there with Iron Man, X-Men 1 & 2 & First Class and the Avengers


----------



## Mexi (Aug 31, 2012)

turtle rap is still awesome no matter what you say


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2012)

sakeido said:


> no way man TMNT2 was great when I was a little kid but watching it now good GOD it sucks SO BAD
> 
> the first TMNT is still one of the very best comic book movies ever imo, like top 5 good. up there with Iron Man, X-Men 1 & 2 & First Class and the Avengers





I hated the original April O'Neill and the whole bit with them going out to the country side and such was just boring.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 31, 2012)

sakeido said:


> no way man TMNT2 was great when I was a little kid but watching it now good GOD it sucks SO BAD
> 
> the first TMNT is still one of the very best comic book movies ever imo, like top 5 good. up there with Iron Man, X-Men 1 & 2 & First Class and the Avengers



Weird. I just rented it from amazon and I loved it as much as ever. Sure it's cheesy and not as good as the first one but I still love it.


----------

